
FreeBSD – a lesson in poor defaults - moviuro
https://vez.mrsk.me/freebsd-defaults.txt
======
justinclift
Interesting thoughts. With the HPN-SSH patchset, do you reckon that would be
useful to keep enabled for someone using faster than 1GbE hardware?

Only, asking for my home network, as I generally use Infiniband there - the
adapters are super cheap on ebay. :)

